# Member vs Forum Supporter



## WalterWhite420 (Dec 27, 2013)

As others have in the past, I've become a financial contributor to the site, but my "avatar status" still shows me as a "Member". I signed up my wife (username Carrie420) and I for yearly recurring donations. I have a Paypal receipt. Could we have our statuses updated to "Forum Supporter"?

Thanks


----------



## Carrie420 (Jan 12, 2014)

How often do moderators come along and actually read these threads?


----------



## tdwal (Jul 28, 2012)

They will fix it usually not on weekends. They fixed mine when I had the problem.


----------



## FrenchFry (Oct 10, 2011)

Moderators do not have this direct power, the admins do and they do check this section on the reg.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

For things like this, you can contact Yungster, the forum admin/owner. He should be able to help.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Done  

HB


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

I've never shown up as a forum supporter, either. Does it make a difference in anything?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Pam said:


> I've never shown up as a forum supporter, either. Does it make a difference in anything?


No since you still have the support permissions on your account. Sometimes the forum does not update your display group which is why you do not see the status. I fixed it for you so it nows shows that you're a supporter :smthumbup:

- dm, community support


----------

